# Someone who puts the fog lights...



## lenaardo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello everybody,

If you puts fog lights on Nissan Nurano, do not throw out the plastic plug or cup, which is installed in the S model, give me please. I have Nissan Murano S 2007, but I do not plan to put fog lights, I lost the plastic cap on the road and my car looks ugly right now. Please help if you wont to put this thing in the garbage. I will cover postage costs.

https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/q_05nXPiNadOCZV0nByM-FexS6oNe7FUsLLkx7RFxZQ?feat=directlink

my e-mail address: [email protected]

Warm regards,
Lena


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

lenaardo said:


> Hello everybody,
> 
> If you puts fog lights on Nissan Nurano, do not throw out the plastic plug or cup, which is installed in the S model, give me please. I have Nissan Murano S 2007, but I do not plan to put fog lights, I lost the plastic cap on the road and my car looks ugly right now. Please help if you wont to put this thing in the garbage. I will cover postage costs.
> 
> ...


Do you still need these? I'm going to be adding fog lights to the wife's Murano in a few weeks from now. I'll have those knockouts out then and ready to sell.


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

I have the two black knock-outs out of my Murano now. Send me a PM to discuss.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## lenaardo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi Mike,
Do you still have these knock-outs, is this for Murano 2007? If yes, how much?
Thanks, Lena


----------



## lenaardo (Apr 27, 2012)

lenaardo said:


> Hi Mike,
> Do you still have these knock-outs, is this for Murano 2007? If yes, how much?
> Thanks, Lena


Could you send me picture, please.


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

Just sent you a PM


----------



## stanz (Oct 29, 2012)

lenaardo said:


> Could you send me picture, please.


I sent a PM with a pic but never heard back from you.


----------

